# Help: Samsung LCD does not detect PC input



## noxious (Nov 14, 2008)

i decided to buy a LCD TV instead of LCD monitor. I have yet to buy a CPU. Yesterday i decided to test how vista appears on my LCD TV. so i and my friend (owns a sony vaio running vista) decided to test it out. we connected the lap top to the LCD via the PC input (VGA/D-sub 15 pin).

Now here is the problem: we started the TV, we started the Laptop, the laptop detects a secondary display attached to it. we configured it, but due to some reason that we are unable to find out, the LCD is refusing to detect a input at the PC input. Samsung LCD that i have has a feature (mine is LA26A450 model) that they toggle only between those sources which are connected. When i went to the menu for selected the input, the PC input is disabled, meaning it does not detect the input (we also tried the Fn+F5 key for secondary display on the lappy). So i called another friend who has a laptop (compaq, very old, just 256 MB ram, running XP). we tried the same thing but same result, the PC input stays disabled. We also tried varying the resolutions, from highest to lowest and also played around with the refresh rate. the recommeded is 60 Hz by the TV manual.

I did some googling, where i found that some samsung LCD, not my particular model have compatibility issues with the sony vaio but they work fine with desktops, so i called another friend with his CPU and keyboard mouse (intel core2duo 3GHz, 945 intel chipset, running vista, 2 GB ram). The desktop boots (We can hear the welcome note) but still the LCD does not detect the PC input.

Does any body know what am i doing wrong? or what will make it work?


----------



## realdan (Nov 14, 2008)

u sure your vga cable is fine?



> VIDEO     Screen Size  	 26"
> Resolution 	1,366 x 768
> Dynamic Contrast Ratio 	5,000:1
> Viewing Angle 	176°/176°
> ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 14, 2008)

to the OP: 

did u not try connecting a normal PC CPU (and NOT a lappy) to the TV ??


----------



## RMN (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ yep he did.

i suggest you try a diff cable.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Nov 14, 2008)

I use my Samsung LCD TV and PC display with my desktop. It has been one year and it hasn't detected PC Input  BUT it switches to PC when I press PC button on the remote. I too tried to connect my friend's Compaq laptop to my screen but nothing happened. I suggest u better get that LCD monitor


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 14, 2008)

^^ im also of the same opinion.. but now tat he has already purchased it, it wud be difficult dude...


----------



## RMN (Nov 15, 2008)

then maybe you can ask for replacement or refund...since in brand new.


----------



## noxious (Nov 15, 2008)

I think i'll check the VGA cable by connecting a laptop and LCD monitor with the same cable. if it works, the fault will probably my LCD. i'll  check today evening, by the way any body know how to register case in consumer court? in case if things get rough?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 15, 2008)

^^ 

yup, check the cable first..


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 17, 2008)

If you care for your eyes& work with computer more than 5-7 hrs then get that LCD monitor, LCD tv does not have that sharpness which a monitor has thus affecting ur eyes in the long run.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 17, 2008)

^^ 

yes, agreed, LCDs are really soft on eyes...and esp. no heating issues too..


----------



## gotcha5832 (Jul 14, 2010)

Did you find the solution?
As you I bought a samsung LCD, and I got a samsung nc10.
My laptop detect the screen, but the lcd doesn't detect D-sub (pc) input?

I have Two similar lcd samsung LA32A3300J1N XT, and the D-sub cable Is new, I just bought it.
I don't unterstand?

REgards


----------



## Arnab boss (Jul 14, 2010)

I have a samsung 32inch b550 full Hd lcd tv and using as a moniter..but I didn't have any issues like this..' 

In ur remote u have to select the pc mode when u r connecting with a d sub cable..! If u r connecting through Hdmi then it should detect auto..'


----------



## gotcha5832 (Jul 14, 2010)

In fact I'm connecting by D-sub.
And the problem is d-sub input source is disable so I can't choose it.


----------



## gotcha5832 (Jul 16, 2010)

Does anyone can help me?

I really don't understand.
My laptop is set up, for dual screening, 800x600, 60HZ. The laptop detect the TV, But the lcd screen doesn't detect the vga input source.
I have 2 different laptop, 2 same screen and 1 new vga cable.??
I really don't understand?


----------

